# Anyone hatch quails?



## Nay (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi, not sure what to name this post, but wondered if anyone else has hatched baby birds? 
We got some quail eggs from someone and borrowed an incubator from a friend. Put in 9 eggs, got 4 babies. We are planning to train our dog with them. (Please, only to point them , NO eating!!!)
Well, the guy who gave us the first batch gave me about 20 more. So I put them in the incubator and Sunday, some started to hatch out, 3 of them. Then a few more started to pip,but even after 24 hours did not get out. I did some reading and found that because of the opening of the incubator probably threw off the humidity, and the eggs started to dry up. I helped two that were in real trouble, and now they are just not OK. They are laying on their back and can't seem to get up. My son and I broke open the rest and I almost wish we didn't. It is like some bizarre freaky movie. All these baby quail flailing and peeping, I can't stand it. They definitely would not have hatched, the egg membrane was like a thick film.
I even see a couple from the first of this particular group falling over and just not right. 
Anyone ever had this trouble? It's almost like it's neurological?Very very sad..They probably won't make it. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/NadineNat/Quail#5464956635557039970

http://picasaweb.google.com/NadineNat/Quail#5464956643602601218
Na
Thanks


----------



## Kristina (Apr 27, 2010)

It has to do with incubation temperature and the orientation of the egg, just like with baby torts. If the egg is not oriented in the incubator correctly, the chick grows funny because of the shape of the egg. It is a physical deformity, and rarely corrects itself. They can't wat and slowly weaken and die. 

With quail and other really small chicks, I stop turning the eggs three days before they are supposed to hatch, and start misting them three times a day. Once babies begin to pip, try not to open the incubator. If you do, mist the inside lightly to replace the lost himidity. The eggs should be oriented on an angle, the small end down.


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 27, 2010)

I agree with Kristina. Humidity definately needs to be kept up and turning (especially with a small egg) is critical. Should be turned 3 or 4 times a day. Even at that stage there should be water in the lower trays. Like Kristina said, if they can't right themselves they will die. 

Danny


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes ..... Ive hatched Button quails, Indian Runner ducks .. redNgold pheasants , even a really cool Pied peacock... All of the info the others have posted is correct . The misting and rotation is a must. Also there are certian diseases that do have symptons that your explaining ...and if they are all from the same producing hen .. she may be carrying that gene in all her chicks.













Hope your lil guys recupe! 
JD~


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 27, 2010)

That's what I was thinking too, JD...Marek's disease, huh?

http://www.thepoultrysite.com/diseaseinfo/90/mareks-disease


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 27, 2010)

emysemys said:


> That's what I was thinking too, JD...Marek's disease, huh?
> 
> http://www.thepoultrysite.com/diseaseinfo/90/mareks-disease



yup! ....
I forgot how to spell it .... ( not that I spell things correctly anyhow


----------



## Nay (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks guys, that is what I figured. We didn't open the first batch hardley at all, but this time my son did check them more after the first birth. The incubator has an automatic turner and a humidity part. I have had to fill the water researve many times. Thanks Kristina for the tip about the misting, I kinda wonered if that would help, but then thought about getting the other ones wet.
This sucks,I thought this AM they woould be dead, but only one was. My hubby thinks they will come out of it, but I can't see it.
Those are beautiful phesants JD, I raised 2 peacocks awhile ago, and loved them.
Thanks
Na


----------



## Nay (Apr 28, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/NadineNat/Quail#5465277482330439218


Hello, OK so this afternoon I get home and 2 of the little quails are dead and the 3 looked really bad, 3 looked not so good, the rest seem to be motoring around pretty good.
I euthanized the 3 that were obviously never going to recover and left the rest. I will read up more on this Merricks, but wondered if anyone has gone through this. The little I perused with the time I had at work said 100 per cent mortality.
Am I just setting myself up to see them all die or could coming home and seeing some thriving be indicative of something else?
Thanks for your thoughts.
Na




Nay said:


> Thanks guys, that is what I figured. We didn't open the first batch hardley at all, but this time my son did check them more after the first birth. The incubator has an automatic turner and a humidity part. I have had to fill the water researve many times. Thanks Kristina for the tip about the misting, I kinda wonered if that would help, but then thought about getting the other ones wet.
> This sucks,I thought this AM they woould be dead, but only one was. My hubby thinks they will come out of it, but I can't see it.
> Those are beautiful phesants JD, I raised 2 peacocks awhile ago, and loved them.
> Thanks
> Na


----------



## Kristina (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm not convinced 100% it is Mereks, unless the mother was a carrier... If she was not, then they would be protected from it for at least a few weeks. There is a vaccination, it won't cure already infected birds but it will keep the vaccinated birds from catching it.

I think this was just an unfortunate thing that sometimes happens when raising chicks. As time went on with me I got to where I had a successful 99% hatch rate, but the first few batches I had these same kinds of issues...

I think you did the right thing euthanizing the 3, I was going to suggest it but wasn't sure how well it would be received. If they can stand and eat and drink, let them be. If they are flopping all over and peeping piteously, well, you obviously know what is the right thing to do.


----------



## Nay (Apr 28, 2010)

Kristina, these were from a batch of quails my hubby and a friend went in on to raise to teach the dogs. So there were many moms. 
The first batch we did came out fine,a month or 2 ago. It went so well we decided to do more since we only got 4 babies.Seemed silly to construct a pen for 4 quail.
All first three that hatched seemed normal, the rest all problems, although some seem better than others. I cannot stand to see an animal suffer,it's just harder when you think there might be a chance. I would not have allowed these guys to go through the day,but my husband thought we should and yet when I come home from work, a few were much better. It's very hard when you do have that power.
I will keep you posted..and if we do this again will have a better understanding about humidity.
Thanks Na


----------



## Nay (May 12, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/NadineNat/Quail#5470473266178634818

This is one of the 7 babies that made it, perfectly normal.(As far as I can tell)
Just to give an update.
Na


----------

